# Craftsman 12" Bandsaw



## DennisC

That' is a 6 inch, not 6', pieceof walnut. It was 24' long.


----------



## woodknots

just bought one have'nt used it much yet


----------



## pashley

I agree with your assessment. I think the fence is ok, but you just can't use it the full length of the table, because it will fall out. Other than that, I think for $300, it's a good value.


----------



## mrfixitri

*I'm thinking of buying my first band saw and this Craftsman 12" is on sale. Would anyone care to comment? Save my money? Get something else? Buying Craftsman is akin to flushing it down the toilet???? I'd like to stay under $500. Thanks!*


----------



## a1Jim

Hey Dennis
Good Review.

Hey mrfixitri
Check out Grizzly they have a band saw on sale also I've had good luke with them.


----------



## mrfixitri

Thanks, Jim. I'll check them out. - Larry


----------



## Beginningwoodworker

Good review, I been looking at getting a Craftsman 14'' bandsaw.


----------



## larry10

I have been using this bandsaw for a few years now and it works pretty well. I have made quite a few adriondack chairs with it. The fence is not all that great though. I bought it went it came on the market for $250.


----------



## BCR

I have the bigger brother to this saw, the 14" and yes it is exactly like the Rikon. It has a bit more oomph for resaw at 8" with the 110/220 1hp motor.
I have a spare still in the box (still in sealed plastic) I am not using, just needs a blade. 400.00
Works great, but the same issue with the dust, granted I am only using my wet/vac. With a real dust collector it would solve 80% of that issue.
Has great weight to it for stability (talking about the 14") at 240 pounds an enclosed cabinet.
I still have not made a mobile roller for it, yet.

Usually I am not impressed with Craftsman woodworkin machines, but this has worked well for me. And price was just right, granted originally I wanted the 1700.00 metal/wood bandsaw. But I could not justify the cost with my once every couple weeks use….

edit; doh forgot to leave email for contact.. brian32672 at hotmail dot com. location South Florida. Although i rarely check email, so it may take a few days for a return response, but after that i will give my #. Craftsman bandsaw 22401 14"


----------



## NormG

I purchased this saw when it first came out, great price on sale promotional. It was a bear to get the table squared to the blade, but no issues since


----------



## mrfixitri

Thanks. I've already purchased the Grizzley 14" and works fine (for now….)


----------



## andy_P

Dennis, If you are still watching this, how do you feel about the saw now. I'm about ready to bury mine.


----------



## crank49

I wanted this 12" saw when it was on sale over a year ago, but missed it. So, instead I got the Rikon 10" a month later when it was on sale. There are enough similarities between the two saws I can say you are pretty close in your accessment. I like my little 10" saw; for what it can do, it does it well. I am planning to build a 16" saw for resaw work, but the small one has its place.


----------



## andy_P

I've been hitting all the reviews I can find on the Grizzly -0555. It makes No. 1 on just about all the reviews I've seen.


----------



## DennisC

I've had this saw for about 5 years now. It's still just a 12" band saw but still works fine. One of the guide bearings is a little stiff and needs to be replaced. Hasn't kept me from using the saw though. If you feed too fast it doesen't cut straight and bogs down. Take your time, don't ask to much of it, and it does fine. If you're doing lots of work you may tire of the slow cutting and lack of power.

I recently completed a heart shaped band sawn box of Purple Heart. Worked great for that.


----------



## andy_P

Thanks for the response, Dennis. I hope it continues to treat you well.


----------

